# Cómo hacer una fuente dual desde una fija??



## Luisiss (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola amigos. Llevo una semana leyendo muchas cosas de fuentes de alimentación duales (para amplificadores de audio) y tengo una duda que no sé si se podrá hacer. Me explico:
Estoy armando un ampli con dos TDA2040 en puente para cada canal. El consumo de esto será unos 45W por canal (30 de audio y 15 de calor, intuyo) con una potencia total de unos 90W, lo que implica que a +-16V necesita unos 3 amperios.
El caso es que para funcionar necesita una fuente dual de 14-0-14 ó 16-0-16 o similares. El otro día pregunté en la tienda donde suelo comprar cosas (telkron, en Madrid) y un trafo de 18-0-18 de 1A ya salía por 18€... y veo que para esto hará falta un trafo de 4A o cosa así, y ya se va de precio bastante. Tengo algunas fuentes de 36V y 48V en DC que dan unos 150W, y aquí va la pregunta: Alguien sabe cómo hacer una fuente dual desde una DC fija?? En plan, coger una de 36V y sacar 18-GND-18 para poder alimentar cosas de estas. He visto este circuito con un L165 que tiene buena pinta, y es lo que yo busco, pero no sé si hay alguien que haya hecho algo similar, o cómo podría solventar la papeleta, porque veo que los trafos con punto medio salen por un buen pico.
http://www.circuitstoday.com/dual-power-supply-using-l165

El datasheet tiene un circuito similar, pero no idéntico, en la figura 13.
http://www.eng.yale.edu/ee-labs/morse/compo/datasheets/1317.pdf

Lo veis factible?? Sería armar el del datasheet con una fuente de 36 para sacar +-18V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

Primero de todo fijate si el transformador tiene punto medio porque entonces se resuelve mejor , sinó pasá por aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm

Saludos !


----------



## Ley de Watt (Dic 28, 2011)

Luisiss dijo:


> . . . Llevo una semana leyendo muchas cosas de fuentes de alimentación duales (para amplificadores de audio) y tengo una duda . . .



Mi consejo es que utilice transformadores con toma central, o busque informacion para fabricar el transformador, con las especificaciones que requiere.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 28, 2011)

Sino...hay que agarrar el transformador limpio sin rectificador ni nada, y hacerle un doblador de tensión con diodos y capacitores, de manera de obtener las 2 salidas de tensión y el punto medio referido a 0V

y listo.


----------



## Luisiss (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola chicos. Gracias por la respuesta.
El tema es que tengo una fuente de 48V en continua, que pensaba que podría partirla en 24-0-24 de algún modo sencillo. He estado mirando para fabricarme un trafo a mi gusto, pero las chapas no sé de donde poder sacarlas. El cable esmaltado sí, y los carretes tb, pero las chapas....
Esta mañana me pasé por un chatarrero y tenían algunos bastante grandes, que me los vendían al peso, y salían bastante bien. El tema es que no sabía de qué potencia eran ni que relación de transformación tienen, amén de qué grosor de cable... supongo que lo tendré que mirar más despacio, coger uno de esos y desarmarlo entero para "bichearle" por dentro.

Otra pregunta que me surge: si tengo dos fuentes de 220AC->12CC iguales, de 2A cada una, y en la salida uno el positivo de una con el negativo de otra, tendría una fuente de salida contínua de 12-0-12 ?? no sé si valdría o generaría un corto...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 29, 2011)

Si funcionaría...

Igual lo que te dije antes, de la fuente dual, ya son 48Vcc si o si, o podés saltear el rectificador y los filtros y hacer el doblador de tensión?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola.

Con dos fuentes independientes, puedes hacer una fuente de dual (por ejemplo +12V y -12V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luisiss (Dic 29, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con dos fuentes independientes, puedes hacer una fuente de dual (por ejemplo +12V y -12V).
> 
> ...


Mucas gracias. Esto me solventa bastante el problema. El modo de conexión sería el que dije antes?? Conectar el positivo de una con el negativo de la otra (como GND) y el negativo de la primera me daría -12, y el positivo de la segunda los +12, no?

Otra curiosidad. He cogido dos trafos de 16AC exactamente iguales, y uniendo una salida de cada uno en modo TIP (conexión central) y utilizando las otras dos (una de cada) como +16 y -16, despues de rectificar y poner dos condensadores de 2200 uF (uno entre el + y el GND, y el otro entre el GND y el -) me dejaba la salida en 25'6V-0-25'6V. Es normal que se eleve tanto la tensión?? SAbía que algo más alto salía... pero de 16 a 25... 

Draco, la fuente de 48V DC viene en un paquete cerrado. Da 72W (la que tengo a mano) con 1'5A, que serían suficientes para lo que quería armar, pero claro, no sabría como saltear el puente de diodos y los condensadores... por eso preguntaba por un circuito o esquema para partir esa tensión en 2, aunq no fueran 24-0-24 y saliera 20-0-20 por pérdidas en componentes... algo de manera sencilla, vaya


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luisiss (Dic 30, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Mira esto.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Esto es por lo de los dos trafos de 16V AC que comentaba no?? Sí que tuve cuidado de conectar a la entrada los dos "positivos" de cada uno y los dos "negativos", y a la salida un "positivo" de un trafo con el negativo del otro. De todos modos, hay algún modo de saber si están bien conectados? Sin tener que usar un osciloscopio... Lo digo por saber si estoy rectificando onda completa con los dos, o la misma media onda en los dos a la vez...



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Con dos fuentes independientes, puedes hacer una fuente de dual (por ejemplo +12V y -12V).
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Respecto a lo de las dos fuentes independientes de +-12, mi idea era coger dos fuentes de alimentación completas (como las de los PCs portátiles) que me den +12 ya en continua rectificado y filtrado, y conectar positivo de una a negativo de otra como GND, y tener el negativo de la primera en -12 y el positivo de la segunda en +12. Como si fueran dos trafos, pero ya en corriente continua y rectificado y filtrado. Esto se podría hacer??


----------



## retrofit (Dic 30, 2011)

Otra curiosidad. He cogido dos trafos de 16AC exactamente iguales, y uniendo una salida de cada uno en modo TIP (conexión central) y utilizando las otras dos (una de cada) como +16 y -16, despues de rectificar y poner dos condensadores de 2200 uF (uno entre el + y el GND, y el otro entre el GND y el -) me dejaba la salida en 25'6V-0-25'6V. Es normal que se eleve tanto la tensión?? SAbía que algo más alto salía... pero de 16 a 25... 

Buenos días.
Si mides 25,6 voltios (en vacío) quiere decir que los transformadores están dando unos 19VAC
Con un teter, mide en el secundario del Transformador.
Un cualquier caso, cuando midas la continua rectificada hazlo con una carga ya que la tensión caerá algo y es una medida más real ya que después de todo siempre vamos a conectar algo en la salida.

En un rectificador, la salida de continua es aproximadamente...
La tensión en alterna  menos la caída en el rectificador, que dependiendo del tipo de rectificador será 0.7 o 1.4 V, multiplicado por 1.414(Raíz de dos).

Próspero 2012.


----------



## Luisiss (Dic 30, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Si mides 25,6 voltios (en vacío) quiere decir que los transformadores están dando unos 19VAC
> Con un teter, mide en el secundario del Transformador.
> Un cualquier caso, cuando midas la continua rectificada hazlo con una carga ya que la tensión caerá algo y es una medida más real ya que después de todo siempre vamos a conectar algo en la salida.


Yeah!! No había caido que estando en vacío daba más... gracias por el aporte


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 31, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Sino...hay que agarrar el transformador limpio sin rectificador ni nada, y hacerle un doblador de tensión con diodos y capacitores, de manera de obtener las 2 salidas de tensión y el punto medio referido a 0V
> 
> y listo.


pero la corriente se divide por dos.....


----------



## JesusRC (Abr 14, 2021)

Me encuentro en la misma situación. El proyecto de dosmetros parece muy bueno, pero yo necesito otro voltaje. ¿Cómo se calculas los avalores de los condensadores (la capacidad, claro) ? o son independientes de la tensión de entrada/salida


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2021)

La tensión depende del transformador que tengas
La capacidad de los capacitores depende de la corriente que necesites conseguir, que *NO *puede ser mucha ya que el sistema *NO *lo permite

¿ Que es lo que deseas alimentar con ese tipo de fuente ?


----------



## JesusRC (Abr 14, 2021)

Es para una ampli*ficador* que quería hacer para practicar que he conseguido. Son el transformador me da diversas salidas y es de unos 50 *W* max. Probablemente coja la salida de 21 *V*olts antes de pasarlo a eficaces.
Por cierto, me leí el post que tenías sobre diseño de fuentes y es magistral. Casi todo lo que dice lo sabemos por separado, pero en lugar del batiburrillo que tenemos en la cabeza, está muy bien expuesto y aclara muchas cosas (y conste que no es peloteo  )


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 14, 2021)

No vas a poder hacer funcionar ese amplificador, o no a un alto volumen.
Te recomiendo que busques un transformador con tap central o armes alguna fuente del foro.


----------



## JesusRC (Abr 14, 2021)

Al final será. Lo que pasa es que como es solo por aprender, practicar y tal y como los tra*ns*fo*rmadore*s valen una pasta, estaba intentando aprovechar lo que tengo.
Precisamente lo que quería era adaptar el proyecto de dosmetros para mis necesidades y de paso ir enterándome de las cosas


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

Entonces prueba y analiza el comportamiento. De paso aprendes, mides, analizas, etc... Mejor aprendizaje que armar, quemar, romper, etc, no hay...




JesusRC dijo:


> trafos


*Transformadores... Recuerda que estás en un foro técnico...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

Y si le desenroscás los secundarios y lo haces a tu gusto ?


----------



## JesusRC (Abr 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Entonces prueba y analiza el comportamiento. De paso aprendes, mides, analizas, etc... Mejor aprendizaje que armar, quemar, romper, etc, no hay...
> 
> 
> 
> *Transformadores... Recuerda que estás en un foro técnico...


Tienes TODA la razón del mundo. Lo siento


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le desenroscás los secundarios y lo haces a tu gusto ?


Nunca se me ocurrió desarmar un transformador. Ayer precísamente estuve viendo como se hace un toroidal.


----------

